

Introducing Google Commerce Search - dminor
http://googleenterprise.blogspot.com/2009/11/tis-shopping-season-introducing-google.html

======
dminor
Yikes -- we just inquired about the pricing and it starts at $50k per year for
100k products. Looks like it's targeted at larger retailers with poor search
implementations.

